# Frage zum Schmerzempfinden von Karpfen



## Kevinacecombat (4. März 2008)

Hier könnt ihr eure Fragen oder Anregungen niederlegen!
Ich beantworte euch alle Fragen die ihr mir stellt!
Es können auch Fragen zur Haltung bzw. zur Besatzmassnahme geäussert werden!

Hoffe auf viele unbeantwortende Fragen!:beeten 

Gruss Kevin


Titel zur besseren Übersichtlichkeit editiert von rainthanner


----------



## rainthanner (4. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*

Hallo Kevin, 

ich stell` dann mal die erste Frage: 

Empfindet der Karpfen Schmerzen? 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Kevinacecombat (4. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*

Natürlich empfindet der Karpfen Schmerzen wie alle anderen Lebewesen auf dieser Welt auch!
Der Schmerz äussert sich zwar nicht in Geräuschen sonder in träges und lustloses Verhalten!
Oft mit Futterverweigerung!


----------



## velos (4. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zur optimalen Fütterung bzw. Futtermenge der Burschen über das Jahr verteilt.

Besatz: 15-18 Koi (2-3 Jährige) 30-50cm.
3 Koi von Mai 2007 15-20cm

Der Teich 15m³ mit Bodenablauf und Skimmer, alles Schwerkraft.
1 Pflanzenfilter 2000L
1 Pflanzenfilter 1000L
4 Filterkammern davon 1xSiFi (500L)
1x __ Hel-X Kammer 300L (100L Befüllung)
1x Hel-X Kammer 500L (ca. 175L Befüllung)
1x Patronenfilter 52 Patronen 50cmlang

Freue mich auf die Antwort.


----------



## rainthanner (4. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*



			
				Kevinacecombat schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich empfindet der Karpfen Schmerzen wie alle anderen Lebewesen auf dieser Welt auch!
> Der Schmerz äussert sich zwar nicht in Geräuschen sonder in träges und lustloses Verhalten!
> Oft mit Futterverweigerung!


 
Ich denke ebenso wie du.  
Das von dir beschriebene lustlose Verhalten kenne ich bei Karpfen wenn z.B.  Innereien betroffen sind, Verletzungen im Maul vorliegen, oder aber die Fische von Schlundzähnen oder __ Parasiten geplagt werden. 

Nicht selten sehe ich jedoch auch Fische, bei denen u.a. das hintere Drittel bereits stark angefault ist. Fische, bei denen keine lebenswichtigen Organe betroffen sind. 
Fressen tun diese Fische noch, als hätten sie nichts.  

Darum meine Frage nach den Schmerzen eines Karpfen. 

Gibt es dazu eigentlich Studien und Beweise, oder stützen sich diese Behauptungen in erster Linie auf Vermutungen. 


Mir ist diese Frage schon oft gestellt worden, aber ich kann sie nicht zu 100% beantworten.  
Edit: Ich kann sie gar nicht beantworten. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## canis (4. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*

über das schmerzempfinden von fischen gibt es keine wissenschaftlich eindeutigen studien. weder ist zweifelsfrei belegt, dass sie schmerzen empfinden, noch ist das gegenteil belegt. ein hinweis, welcher für ein schmerzempfinden spricht, ist das vorhandensein von neuronen (=nervenzellen), welche beim mensch und bei anderen tieren u.a. für die schmerzemfindung verantwortlich sind. allerdings sind neuronen alleine noch kein beweis, dass der schmerz wikrlich auh wahrgenommen wird. 
eindeutig belegt ist dagegen, dass fische gestresst werden können. 

ich persönlich bin aber klar der meinung, dass fische ein schmerzempfinden haben. 

grüsse


----------



## Redlisch (4. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Darum meine Frage nach den Schmerzen eines Karpfen.Gruß Rainer



Vom logischen aus gesehen würde ich sagen ja.

Denn wenn Fische Aussenparasiten haben scheuern sie sich an diesen Stellen, also müssen sie etwas fühlen. Wenn sie Juckreiz oder ähnlichen fühlen, müssten sie auch Schmerz fühlen.

Axel


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*

hallo



> Denn wenn Fische Aussenparasiten haben scheuern sie sich an diesen Stellen, also müssen sie etwas fühlen. Wenn sie Juckreiz oder ähnlichen fühlen, müssten sie auch Schmerz fühlen.


----------



## Kevinacecombat (4. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*

Sehe ich genau so! 
Und Studien gibt es auch keine zu diesem Thema!
Anscheinen haben Test ergeben das der Fisch nur ab eines gewissen Grades schmerzempfindlos wird!


----------



## Kevinacecombat (5. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*

@velos
Wenn man es genau nimmt sollte man die Fische im Teich überhaupt nicht füttern da sie das futter aus der umgebung beziehen!
Falls man aber einen Teich hat der einen geringen oder keinen Nahrungsgehalt aufweist sollte man sie füttern!
Mehrmals und kleine Mengen (müssen in 5 min afgefressen sein)!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*

Hi.

Ich kann das zwar nicht wissenschaftlich belegen aber ich meine ein Karpfen bzw. alle Fische empfinden Schmerzen. Es sind ja schließlich, wie wir auch, Wirbeltiere. Somit haben sie auch das gleiche Nervensystem und können folglich auch Schmerzen wahrnehmen. So erkläre ich mir das zumindest.

Ich bin auch schon einige male damit konfrontiert wurden. Vor allem weil es eine typische und häufige "Anglerausrede" ist, wenn sie dann gefragt werden ob sie den Fischen nicht wehtun. Da kommt dann immer "Fische empfinden keine Schmerzen". So kann man sein Gewissen auch beruhigen. Da könnt ich ......


----------



## Redlisch (5. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*



			
				Kevinacecombat schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinen haben Test ergeben das der Fisch nur ab eines gewissen Grades schmerzempfindlos wird!



Wie jetzt ? Umso mehr Schmerzen ich dem Fisch beibringe ums so weniger tut es ihm weh ?

Du meinst das doch bestimmt umgekehrt, oder ?

Axel


----------



## canis (5. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*



			
				Kevinacecombat schrieb:
			
		

> Und Studien gibt es auch keine zu diesem Thema!



mag sein, dass es keine studien über das schmerzempfinden von *karpfen* gibt, aber es gibt jede menge studien über das schmerzempfinden von *fischen* generell. und dass sich karpfen dabei wesentlich von anderen fischen unterscheiden, wird wohl ziemlich sicher nicht der fall sein. auf jeden fall haben fische eine menge neuronen, interessanterweise im maulbereich am meisten (also dort wo beim angeln der haken sitzt...). allerdings braucht es für ein schmerzempfinden nicht nur neuronen, sondern auch ein bewusstsein, welches den schmerz verarbeiten kann. ob dies bei fischen vorhanden ist, ist wissenschaftlich nicht geklärt und wird auch nicht so schnell geklärt werden. blosse reaktionen auf äussere reize können jedoch auch reflexe sein. 

ich für meinen teil denke jedoch schon, dass fische ein schmerzempfinden haben und vermute auch, dass sie ein bewusstsein haben. übrigens geht auch das tierschutzgesetzt in der schweiz davon aus, dass wirbeltiere, wozu die fische gehören, schmerzen empfinden können. daher umfasst es diese tiergruppe. niedere tiergruppen wie insekten oder weichtiere fallen nicht unters tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*

Moin
ich denke auch, daß ein Schmerzempfinden vorhanden ist.
Allerdings sollte man sich hüten dieses mit dem des Menschen gleich zu setzen.

Es gibt Fische die haben Lochfraß oder ähnliche Geschwüre.
Hätte der Mensch diese in einer vergleichbaren Größe würde er verrückt werden vor Schmerz.
Die betroffenen Fische schwimmen und fressen aber noch.

Wie weit Fische oder generell alle Lebewesen Schmerzen empfinden wird wohl immer ein Geheimnis bleiben.


----------



## Dr.J (5. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*

Hallo,

Hier mal ein interessanter Link zum Thema "Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen".

http://www.catch-release.de/print.php?id=11


----------



## Redlisch (5. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*

Auf gut deutsch, das Fischhirn ist nur für die für Lebenserhaltung, wie Fressen,Flucht und Reflexverhalten zuständig, sonst ist der Fisch zu nichts in der Lage.

Wobei ich der Meinung bin das eine gewisse Intelligenz auch da ist, was aber nicht heisst das Intelligenz = Schmerzempfinden bedeutet.

Zumindest erkennen sie wer zum Aquarium kommt und ob er Nahrung dabei hat oder nur zum schauen / saubermachen kommt  

Was wäre denn aber wenn nachgewiesen ist das Fische Schmerzen empfinden ? Müsste der "Lieblingssport" vieler dann eingestellt werden, dürften auch keine Fische mehr in Netzen aus der Tiefsee gefangen werden? Will man überhaupt nachweisen das Fische Schmerzen empfinden ?

Axel


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*

Also ich bin immer noch fest davon überzeugt das Fische Schmerzen empfinden.

Ich habe dazu auch schon die ein oder andere Beobachtung gemacht.

Bsp.: Zwei kämpfende Fische. Bei Barschartigen kann es durchaus mal zu schlimmeren Verletzungen kommen. Als ich vor einigen Jahren noch Malawis hatte, musste ich mit ansehen, wie einem meiner Kaiserbundbarsche, fast die komplette Brustflosse bei einem Kampf abgerissen wurde. Dass anschließende Verhalten verdeutlichte mir das das verdammt wehgetan haben muss. Von nur einer Reflexhandlung, konnte man da nicht mehr sprechen! Und es gibt auch noch einige andere Vorfälle, bei dem verdeutlicht wurde das der Fisch Schmerzen empfunden haben muss!

Aber bei der ganzen Sache muss man auch beachten, dass Tiere allgemein in vielen Sachen nicht so "zimperlich" sind wie Menschen. Ich hab auch schon Goldfische mit offenen Wunden gehabt, sei es durch eine Krankheit oder weil die Katze ihn nicht richtig erwischt hat. Die habe auch normal weiter gefressen usw. Ein verweichlichter Mensch hätte sich da sicher nicht normal verhalten. Das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen kann man also so nicht 100% mit dem des Menschen vergleichen.
Wobei mach auch noch beachten muss, das viele Tiere in lebensbedrohlichen Situationen kein oder fast kein Schmerzempfinden mehr haben. So vielleicht auch beim Angeln!?





> Will man überhaupt nachweisen das Fische Schmerzen empfinden ?


 Genau das ist es!


----------



## Kevinacecombat (5. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*

@Redlisch
Ne des war schon richtig rum gemeint von mir!
Bei uns Menschen ist das so:Wenn uns Schmerzen zugefügt werden fallen wir ab eines gewissen Grades in Ohnmacht, der Fisch dagegen bleibt bei Bewusstsein nur das er dann ab dem Punkt kein Schmerz mehr spürt!


----------



## chromis (5. März 2008)

*AW: Beantwortung aller Fragen zum normalen Karpfen*

Hi,



> der Fisch dagegen bleibt bei Bewusstsein nur das er dann ab dem Punkt kein Schmerz mehr spürt!


bist Du da ganz sicher oder stellst Du das jetzt nur so in den Raum?

Nach dieser Ankündigung:

Ich beantworte euch alle Fragen die ihr mir stellt!

sollten Deine Aussagen schon der Wahrheit entsprechen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Dr.J (6. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu normalen Karpfen*

So,

ich habe mal die OFF-Topic-Beiträge hier raus und verschoben, damit das Thema nicht zerrupft wird.

Bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (6. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu normalen Karpfen*



> der Fisch dagegen bleibt bei Bewusstsein nur das er dann ab dem Punkt kein Schmerz mehr spürt!


 Vielleicht ist das auch so gemeint, wie ich das beschrieben habe. Das der Fisch in lebensbedrohlichen Situationen evtl. sogar schon dem Tode nah, keine oder fast keine Schmerzen mehr spürt, um weitere Qualen zu vermeiden!?

In solchen Situationen werden doch sowieso Hormone (Adrenalin?) ausgestoßen, was solch einen Effekt hat, ob nun beim Fisch, anderen Tieren oder beim Menschen. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Kevinacecombat (6. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu normalen Karpfen*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist das auch so gemeint, wie ich das beschrieben habe. Das der Fisch in lebensbedrohlichen Situationen evtl. sogar schon dem Tode nah, keine oder fast keine Schmerzen mehr spürt, um weitere Qualen zu vermeiden!?
> 
> In solchen Situationen werden doch sowieso Hormone (Adrenalin?) ausgestoßen, was solch einen Effekt hat, ob nun beim Fisch, anderen Tieren oder beim Menschen. Oder irre ich mich da?




Da liegst du 100 Prozent richtig!
Genau so isses!


----------



## stu_fishing (6. März 2008)

*AW: Fragen zu normalen Karpfen*



			
				Kevinacecombat schrieb:
			
		

> Da liegst du 100 Prozent richtig!
> Genau so isses!




...und woher weiß man das wenn es bislang keine Studien und wissenschaftliche Versuche in dieser Richtung gibt? 


..tut mir leid aber über diese Thema könnte man ewig verschiedenste Theorien aufstellen, aber Kevin kann ebensowenig die 100%ige Wahrheit kennen wie irgendjemand anders hier...

..Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass Fische Schmerz empfinden, aber ich maße es mir nicht an das Außmaß zu kennen. Ich bin eben kein Fisch (zumindest nicht in diesem Leben), also wie soll ich wissen was ein Fisch fühlt und denkt oder in welchem Maß ein Bewusstsein vorhanden ist..

Meine Meinung..
LG Thomas


----------

